# Firefighters



## firefighter161 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi everyone I joined here because I'm doing a large project. I was wondering if anyone has a website with modern American firefighters. All i can fing is 1950's American ones and German ones. Any help is great! Thanks!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...

Sadly, that's about all you're going to find, I've been looking for years. IHC put out a set some time back that could have worked into the 1970s era but I haven't seem them in awhile. Micro Machines had two that were fantastic, one on a hose and an ax man, both with tanks and masks, you might find those on Ebay.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Do these interest you?

http://www.discounttrainsonline.com/dto/item490-5738.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/IHC-No-4261-HO-...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item2a03214489

http://cgi.ebay.com/Woodland-Scenic...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item5882015a15

Go to ebay and do a search for scale firemen!


----------



## firefighter161 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks guys. I saw these and i thought that they must be out there, or he made them.

http://www.1-87vehicles.org/Photo41/fdny.php

http://www.1-87vehicles.org/photo73/fire_scene.php


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't mean to dis him, but I think those firemen are over-the-counter figures. His scale was 1/87....what scale are you going to work in? That plays in your search.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I think you'll find every firefighter you want here: http://www.oakridgehobbies.com/inde...oad-diorama-miniatures/figures-people-animals

Also do a search on Arttista....they make the lil fellers. Best of luck!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've always been a cheap booger when it comes to figures...the ones I can afford I don't like and the ones I like ask for way too much coin...sigh...


----------



## firefighter161 (Dec 7, 2009)

I thought Ho was about 1/87?! thanks for the sites


----------



## firefighter161 (Dec 7, 2009)

Also what do you mean by over the counter?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Over the counter is an expression like "store-bought". It means something you can readily buy, as opposed to something custom-made by somebody. You said, "I saw these and i thought that they must be out there, or he made them." My reply was, in essence, "I don't think he made them---they look like something mass-produced that he bought."


----------



## firefighter161 (Dec 7, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Over the counter is an expression like "store-bought". It means something you can readily buy, as opposed to something custom-made by somebody. You said, "I saw these and i thought that they must be out there, or he made them." My reply was, in essence, "I don't think he made them---they look like something mass-produced that he bought."


Oh ok, thanks for clearin that up.


----------



## volpe (Dec 19, 2009)

*MFOe has re-opened their website*

They will be offering Modern 1/87 Fire trucks mostly FDNY and are suppose to be establishing a line of 1/87 fire details that might include figures.

Also you might want to try the IHC figures and kitbash some SCBA tanks onto them or try Prieser European firefighters with IHC heads.
Very respectfully,
John


----------

